# DIY Cintiq



## dark bishop (Jul 20, 2010)

DIY Cintiq - aka, im cooler than you

So I've been trying to  sketch digitally and line but it all comes out looking like poopoo.

I've  read a few threads of people making their own cintiq out of older  tablets and lcd's, normally around the 15-17" size. I already have a  tablet, a wacom bamboo, which only has an active area of 7" but that  should still be enough for sketching and coloring.

So i ordered  one of  these and will be using its 7" screen for... the screen.

Will keep this updated with build progress and testing.


----------



## dark bishop (Jul 22, 2010)

Pictures now that my screen is here, usb powered, 7", 800x480 resolution, only 3 buttons.


----------

